# Guess how much money on food in 2008, Win a Tegu!!



## VARNYARD (Feb 28, 2009)

I am going to start this contest, the one that guesses closest to the amount of food cost for me in 2008 will win the type of tegu of your choice. It will be a 2009 hatchling, and the shipping is on the winner. You must be 18 to be in the contest, or have your parent contact me before adding to the contest to win. Everyone gets one answer, and I will give you a clue to help, it is between $1.00 and $1,000,000.00. Good luck guys, try to make your one answer count, as you only get one try. The contest ends April 1st at 12:00pm CST, all entries must be in by then. Two entries cannot be the same, you must choose your own number and make sure it is not already taken. You must also live in the lower 48 US states to win.

Your guesses must be well thought out, closest one wins!! Add your guess here on this thread.

No editing on this thread.


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 28, 2009)

$41, 392.58


----------



## ZEKE (Feb 28, 2009)

$452,638.79

 i dunno its just random lol. im still not allowed to get one but i want to participate anyways


----------



## PinkPunisher (Feb 28, 2009)

Well since I'm in Canada and I'm 15 I guess it doesn't matter if I was to win because I won't be getting a tegu! lol If I do win (if possible!) though I plan on giving it to someone who deserves it.

My guess is... $13,500.49

Spencer


----------



## LouDog760 (Feb 28, 2009)

50,000,00


----------



## Mkulu (Feb 28, 2009)

I think its the same as Happy Meals for my 3 kids in 2008....$19,999.99


----------



## Azaleah (Feb 28, 2009)

$300,500.00


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 28, 2009)

i say $5,160.00


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 28, 2009)

$17162.23  

I lose....


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Mar 1, 2009)

$30,000.00


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 1, 2009)

$35,000


----------



## jor71 (Mar 1, 2009)

18,000.00


----------



## All_American (Mar 1, 2009)

Guestamation would come around $10560.00 for food alone. :chin


----------



## eyesamson (Mar 1, 2009)

$6,700


----------



## RehabRalphy (Mar 1, 2009)

Lets see here. He has around 30 adult tegus, if they eat 1 prey item every other day for 1 year it would be around $5,000 just to feed them. Probably around the $6,000-$7,000 just on the adults. Now, lets say he had 300 babies, I guess it really depends on how long he kept them for. 

Shot in the dark...

$18,207.00


----------



## jacobsracing (Mar 1, 2009)

1298.17$ USD


----------



## JohnMatthew (Mar 1, 2009)

$69,243.91 - sixty nine thousand two hundred forty three and 91/100


Final Answer lot2 ..


----------



## BSM (Mar 1, 2009)

ill say about 9,200.00 

i spend around 1,300 for my monitors 



Bryan


----------



## Spokompton (Mar 1, 2009)

Well Bobby, 

I saw a post where you said it cost you around $7 a week to feed adults and $2 a week for younger ones. If you multiply out the 7 a week times 30 adults for 52 weeks in a year its around $10,000.00 for a years feeding. But seeing as your tegus hibernate for part of the year your costs probably don't come up to that. Add in the cost of feeding the babies until you sell them off and whatever you hold back, plus splitting the difference on some of the previous guesses, I'm going to say $7,500.00

I think I'm high though.


----------



## rule6660 (Mar 1, 2009)

Well I think :chin im going to go with....$13,260 :fc :fc :fc


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, I haven't had the pleasure of doing business with you yet so I'm not familiar with how many adult tegus you have. Assuming you do have 30 as someone else mentioned, I'm going to guess that they are up and being fed for about 27 weeks of the year. 30*7*27=$5,670. Now, I know you have more than 25 hatchlings but to balance everything out I'm going to assume that you have 25 hatchlings on any given day for the entire year. That's just a shot in the dark but going that low should balance out the fact that you don't have any for sale at this time of year. Anyway, 25*2*52= $2600. Additionally, I'm going to guess that maybe 6 of your adults don't hibernate for whatever reason. That said, I need to account for their food for the other 25 weeks of the year: 7*6*25=$1750. Now to add everything together: 5670+2600+1750= $9,320.

So, it may be a weak answer but this is my final answer: $9,320!!!!!!!! :fc


----------



## Kazzy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hmmm...I'll say around $11,000


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 2, 2009)

Kazzy said:


> Hmmm...I'll say around $11,000



Didn't you just have to sell all your tegus ?


----------



## Neil_E_C_P (Mar 2, 2009)

I place my bet on: 32'548.59 $us.


----------



## Aquai (Mar 2, 2009)

I have no idea how much food costs out there, and if i'm even legible for entry, but i'm gonna go with this math;

Approx 25 Adults @ $40 ea/mth
Approx 300 young @ $25ea/mth (but only 6 months worth)
Extra bit on top (just for good luck.

25x40x12= 12,000
300x25x6= 60,000

I'd say about $80,000

Edit; i forgot you hibernate your adults, so minus 3 months worth from the adults... $75,000


----------



## lazyjr52 (Mar 2, 2009)

25,650


----------



## Kazzy (Mar 2, 2009)

Oops, sorry. Just meant to put a guess out there for the fun. If I win, the tegu will go to someone else of course.


----------



## Beasty (Mar 2, 2009)

$36,600 - final answer :fc


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 3, 2009)

$27,336


----------



## Tux (Mar 3, 2009)

you guys have a flaw in your logic and I'm not telling where as this contest is open to me too  I'll be the last to guess.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, as far as I know, Bobby purchases his feeders. Though, I'm not sure how much he pays per. And, his tegus hibernate for quite some time as well. Maybe its not so expensive after all.


----------



## Spokompton (Mar 3, 2009)

Saw a post where he said it was cheaper to buy them than to raise them himself. Either way I took a shot in the dark. Probably should have waited until the end of march to guess and just split the difference where I thought it would be. =)


----------



## tegulevi (Mar 4, 2009)

well im going to say 27,562.00 per year on feeders alone


----------



## Redlizard (Mar 4, 2009)

$31,000


----------



## Kharnifex (Mar 4, 2009)

i'm gonna say 5,420.01 

i know it'd cost a lot more, but i bet ole' bobby's got a few tricks up his sleeves to keep food costs down.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Mar 4, 2009)

yea well you have to take into account, first off i heard its 60 adults or so not 30, and yes they hibernate for 7 months, but while they arent he feeds them EVERYDAY, ontop of that, he has holdbacks, yearlings, and 600 babies is what he sold last year...so he has some feeding to do. He mentioned it was more than the average person makes in a year, some guess are WAY off  too late now though lol.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Mar 4, 2009)

and also this is for BOBBY...some people are editing their posts? are you allowed to change the number ?


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 4, 2009)

No , I don't recall saying that about the food, so no, and no they are not allowed to change the numbers.

Also the figures on adults are not correct, so I guess we will keep guessing because it would not be fair for me to correct anyone on the numbers of animals now.

And from this point on, no editing on this thread.


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 4, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> And from this point on, no editing on this thread.



I believe there is a way to disable the edit function. Maybe Tux can help us out.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Mar 4, 2009)

Should I change mine back to what it was then? I'm not sure if anyone remembers but I had put $500,000.99 I willing to keep it at either, it doesn't matter to me because I can't win anyways lol

Spencer


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 4, 2009)

PuffDragon said:


> VARNYARD said:
> 
> 
> > And from this point on, no editing on this thread.
> ...



I have it listed now, so I will know if it happens again. And the dates will show up and an edit will be deleted from this time forward.


----------



## mr.tegu (Mar 5, 2009)

Just bought two more tegus from LLLREPTILE, Thats 3 now, What would i do with four. lol, sell it!


----------



## bubbategu2 (Mar 6, 2009)

26,500.00


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

mr.tegu said:


> Just bought two more tegus from LLLREPTILE, Thats 3 now, What would i do with four. lol, sell it!


Not funny. Why would you sell a gift?


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 6, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> mr.tegu said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought two more tegus from LLLREPTILE, Thats 3 now, What would i do with four. lol, sell it!
> ...



I'd most likely give it to a friend or another member. *hint hint wink wink* lol


----------



## RehabRalphy (Mar 6, 2009)

I thought it was a terrible joke as well.


----------



## mr.tegu (Mar 6, 2009)

I wouldnt sell bobbys guys da-m relaxe fellas i would sell one of the other ones hows that?


----------



## hoosier (Mar 6, 2009)

i guess ill go with about $12,000 its worth a shot lol


----------



## RehabRalphy (Mar 8, 2009)

mr.tegu said:


> I wouldnt sell bobbys guys da-m relaxe fellas i would sell one of the other ones hows that?



Didn't know tegus were trading cards. :shock:


----------



## ierowe (Mar 8, 2009)

I am gonna say about 37,672 bucks.


----------



## ScreamingDragon (Mar 11, 2009)

I am going to guess 8,234.45


----------



## tupinambisfamiliaris (Mar 11, 2009)

Ahh, worth a shot. Off the top of my head, 17,029 dollars.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Mar 11, 2009)

$54,550, free giant would be amazing


----------



## alewis0890 (Mar 11, 2009)

15,500.


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 11, 2009)

10,500. i remember bobby saying what he spent a year a looong time ago too bad i cant remember or find it.


----------



## pythonloose (Mar 12, 2009)

16,666 haha XD


----------



## Pony (Mar 19, 2009)

13692


----------



## Tegu Tank (Mar 20, 2009)

im going to say 1,113.59


----------



## Retic11 (Mar 20, 2009)

Im gonna say $6,611.00


----------



## Jer723 (Mar 20, 2009)

im only 15 but my parents said it was ok. bobby, whats ur phone # so they can tell u. but my guess is . . . 32,383. omg im so excited


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 20, 2009)

Jer723 said:


> im only 15 but my parents said it was ok. bobby, whats ur phone # so they can tell u. but my guess is . . . 32,383. omg im so excited


Good luck


----------



## Jer723 (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks crimsonrazac, did you put a bet yet?


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 20, 2009)

Jer723 said:


> thanks crimsonrazac, did you put a bet yet?


Yup, first page >_<


----------



## Jer723 (Mar 20, 2009)

that isnt a bad guess.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 20, 2009)

But there are at least two guess's very close, just a little higher and just a little lower


----------



## danger32 (Mar 21, 2009)

my guess is 22,562.37


----------



## bella60407 (Mar 23, 2009)

$18,500.01


----------



## VenomVipe (Mar 23, 2009)

My guess is $35,000


----------



## homer (Mar 23, 2009)

i think everyone is guessing way too high. so ill go with $6500ish


----------



## zgoldsmith (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm going with $6753. I'm 17.

Good luck to all!!
ZG


----------



## VampireJoe (Mar 24, 2009)

14,345


----------



## Tupinambis merianae (Mar 31, 2009)

Is this the last day, or tomorrow?


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 31, 2009)

My guess is $14,000.00


...Jefroka


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 31, 2009)

I bet Bobby is going to say "April fools there really was no free tegu." lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 1, 2009)

Well the total is 5350.00, so looks like we have a winner. Congrats Kharnifex with a guess of 5,420.01. 

:app :app :app :woot :fiwo :fiwo :fiwo


Please email me at <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e -->


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey hey I lost  lol. Congrats dude! Hope your happy.


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 2, 2009)

congrats to the winner! 

i was only $447,288.79 away from having the right answer


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 2, 2009)

ZEKE said:


> congrats to the winner!
> 
> i was only $447,288.79 away from having the right answer


Better luck next time!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tux (Apr 2, 2009)

Dang I missed guessing time, I still would have lost as my guess was going to be 5490


----------



## Kharnifex (Apr 2, 2009)

lol, wow thats unexpected. Thank you bobby. it was a true guess as well. i hadn't the foggiest how much you spend on food.

lol, i'm still stunned. thanks again.


----------



## homer (Apr 2, 2009)

i want a re-count this was a setup!


----------

